# So a little confused...



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

So Im about to buy some plant ferts from aquariumfertilizer.com and Im a little confused as to what I need.

Im going to do the EI method as it seems to be the easiest and Im a nut about WC every saturday so.........

but my question is i know I'm to buy

KNO3
KH2P04
but im a little confused bout what trace (maybe my brain is just on overload with this planted crash course)
but is CSM+B Plantex the trace I need

and is that all I need, or im your honest opinion is K2SO4 needed?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

According to Estimative Index plan you need: Nitrogen (KN03), Phosphorous (KH2P04), Potassium (K2SO4), and the micro nutrients – trace elements (Plantex CSM+B, Flourish)

It's three macro-nutrients and trace elements. But Potassium (K2SO4) are usually comes together with Nitrogen and Phosphorous. So, you don't need it especially. 
You also need iron if you are planning to have reddish plants.

So, as for me, you describe all you need correctly. Note that I'm not an expert 


aquariumfertilizer.com is a good site. Thank you for sharing. 
I was plaining to buy Flourite macro-nutrients, but the same things look cheaper in two times here  

The only problem, I'm not sure about doses. It needs some more investigations


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

aquariumfertilizer.com is in California. I'd think shipping would be expensive and something of a pain. It may be difficult to get KNO3 over the border.

You can get these chemicals from hydroponics stores. Phone first because some of them may only have fertilizers that are already mixed. There's a hydroponics store near me that has KNO3 for $6 for 500g, IIRC. They have CSM+B, which is made by a company in Brampton, btw, as well.

Here's a list of Canadian stores that one large distributor supplies. You can find others by googling on Hydroponics and Canada. http://www.hydroponics.ca/can_distributors_index.html

Here's a link to some of the 'original papers' on this whole system of fertilizing aquaria:
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilizer/


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Ive been talking to a few ppl in the london area who recently got it from them and they said all was good...Shipping is just a flat rate international fee..about the same price as gas for me to get it...

altho ya ive KNO3 is on the watch list...

also if you want to learn all about EI check out APC...
heres a quick link...
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

shrtmann said:


> Ive been talking to a few ppl in the london area who recently got it from them and they said all was good...Shipping is just a flat rate international fee..about the same price as gas for me to get it...
> 
> altho ya ive KNO3 is on the watch list...


I also get mine when I am in Toronto, and have some stocks here in London as well.

However, I have heard that the KNO3 is on the watch list also; however, I think this is only true for amounts over a certain weight.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

another quick question is BA's Plant and Pond Supplement a trace?? I still have a huge bottle of it and thats primarily my only dosing right now.

So do you think K2SO4 is necessary??? It seems to be some think it needed while others think its overkill as its already in the other two macros


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

shrtmann said:


> another quick question is BA's Plant and Pond Supplement a trace?? I still have a huge bottle of it and thats primarily my only dosing right now.


Yes, it is only a trace mix.



shrtmann said:


> So do you think K2SO4 is necessary??? It seems to be some think it needed while others think its overkill as its already in the other two macros


It depends. If your plants are showing signs of potassium deficiency, you can use K2SO4 to supplement without increasing your nitrates and/or phosphates.


----------

